# Rojcewicz



## mimilasardine

please tell me how to pronounce the name rojcewicz.
thanks.


----------



## Brian P

It's a Polish name pronounced *roy*-tse-vich with the stress on the first syllable.


----------



## GenJen54

Hi mimi, 

Welcome to the Forums!  I've moved your thread to the "Slavic Languages" forum so people who have a better understanding of this type of pronunciation would be able to help. 

There are probably several variations of pronunciation, based upon individual languages. 

My guess, based on first site, is that it is pronounced (to an American ear) as:  roche-uh-vitz (or something fairly close).


----------



## cyanista

Brian P said:


> It's a Polish name pronounced *roy*-tse-vich with the stress on the first syllable.



I thought the stress in Polish always lies on the penultimate syllable? Well, there may be some exceptions, I suppose...


----------



## Brian P

Maybe you're right, Cyanista.  I'll ask for the correct pronunciation on the Slavic Languages Forum.


----------



## Anatoli

cyanista said:


> I thought the stress in Polish always lies on the penultimate syllable? Well, there may be some exceptions, I suppose...



That's correct. No exception here. Exceptions exist only for some grammatical forms (e.g. chci*e*libyśmy - chcieli -by - śmy) and not too often for *foreign* names.

It's Rojc*e*wicz (roy-*tse*-vich)


----------



## Brian P

Anatoli said:


> That's correct. No exception here. Exceptions exist only for some grammatical forms (e.g. chci*e*libyśmy - chcieli -by - śmy) and not too often for *foreign* names.
> 
> It's Rojc*e*wicz (roy-*tse*-vich)


 
Masz racją, Anatoli. Dziękuję bardzo!


----------



## Anatoli

Brian P said:


> Masz rację, Anatoli. Dziękuję bardzo!


Proszę

My spoken Polish is very rusty.


----------



## Brian P

My Polish too is very rusty, Anatoli, but I seem to recall that feminine nouns ending in "a" change to ą in the accusative so I think that _Masz racją _(literally, "you have the right")is correct. _ Polaki gdzie jestscie?_


----------



## jazyk

Racją is instrumental.  Rację is accusative.


----------



## Anatoli

Brian P said:


> My Polish too is very rusty, Anatoli, but I seem to recall that feminine nouns ending in "a" change to ą in the accusative so I think that _Masz racją _(literally, "you have the right")is correct. _ Polaki gdzie jestscie?_


Masz racię (accusative)
Polacy, gdzie jesteście?


----------



## Brian P

Dziękuję bardzo za poprawi, Anatoli. Moj polski nie jest tylko zardzewiały, jest g----! 

Or as they say in Oz, Good on yer mate!


----------



## Anatoli

No worries, mate!


----------



## janek

Brian P said:


> Dziękuję bardzo za poprawki, Anatoli. Mój polski nie jest tylko zardzewiały, jest g----!
> 
> Or as they say in Oz, Good on yer mate!


 
 

I'm impressed anyway.


----------



## Little_Me

janek said:


> I'm impressed anyway.



Oh yes, so am I! And once more about name Rojcewicz: definitely the stress is put on the second syllable, so: Roy-*tse*-vitch, trust me
Pozdrawiam!


----------

